# student teaching



## danalto

Hello, all! A. sta parlando con la sua counselor, che mentre le sta consegnando il diploma le dice: "So qual è il problema, non vuoi lasciare la scuola!"
E A. risponde "Certo che voglio lasciare la scuola! Perché non dovrei farlo?" E la consulente risponde:

O'M.:
Oh, I don't know. Maybe because your boyfriend is gonna be *student teaching* here?
O'M.:
Oh, non lo so. Forse perché il tuo ragazzo *resterà qui ad insegnare*?


*student teaching* = working as a teacher while still going to college, see HERE

Non rende, vero? 
Grazie!
D.


----------



## Gianfry

Tu che proponi, dan?


----------



## ohbice

In Italia forse più "assistente". Mia opinione


----------



## london calling

_Forse perché il tuo ragazzo viene qui a fare tirocinio?

_Non significa "working as a teacher while still going to college", vuol dire fare tirocinio presso una scuola mentre ti stai laureando in...come si chiamano oggi le lauree abilitanti ? Scienze dell'Educazione? Il link dice questo:

*Student teaching* is a college-supervised instructional experience; usually the culminating course in a university/college undergraduate education or graduate school program leading to teacher education and certification.


----------



## danalto

oh said:


> In Italia forse più "assistente". Mia opinione


Siamo in un liceo! Ad ogni modo comunque la si metta, il fatto che il tipo studi e contemporaneamente insegni, temo sia impossibile da rendere!!!!

Gianfry: mi ero scordata la mia traduzione...ora l'ho messa eheheh

@Jo: ah, allora il ragazzo farà l'università...? In tal caso ci siamo anche con la proposta di Bice! 
p.s.: la nota l'ho copiaincollata dallo script originale!!!!


----------



## london calling

Dani, leggi il mio post...c'è un malinteso di fondo, mi sa...


----------



## Gianfry

magari "tutor"?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Dana.

_Oh, non lo so. Forse perché il tuo ragazzo *resta qui a prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento*?
_
Saluti. 

GS


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Dana.
> 
> _Oh, non lo so. Forse perché il tuo ragazzo *resta qui a prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento*?
> _
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


In sintesi, sei d'accordo con la mia proposta (che è molto più easy della tua...)

@Gianfry: forse sì...non lo so, visto che la nota allora, secondo quanto postato da Jo, dice una cosa non corretta! (Help!)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Beh, non proprio, Dana. Se uno studia per prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento, a rigore non insegna ancora, proprio perché non ha ancora titolo per farlo. 

GS


----------



## danalto

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Beh, non proprio, Dana. Se uno studia per prendere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento, a rigore non insegna ancora, proprio perché non ha ancora titolo per farlo.
> 
> GS


Sì, mi stavo appunto rendendo conto di aver detto una castroneria. Sorry.


----------



## panzona

Io leggendo il post di apertura ho subito pensato a tirocinio, come LC...
..._forse perché il tuo ragazzo insegnerà qui per il (suo) tirocinio?_

E... Giorgio, dissento dal tuo ultimo messaggio : non devi essere abilitato per "insegnare", devi esserlo per avere il ruolo ufficiale di insegnante, e lo stipendio: se insegni italiano agli stranieri in una scuola privata non devi essere abilitato a farlo (purtroppo ), ma insegni comunque, se vai ospite alle elementari dalla tua ex compagna di università a insegnare ai bambini la scrittura cuneiforme, insegni qualcosa anche se non hai l'abilitazione, ecc... (lo so, sofismi... ). Comunque, per fare un esempio meno pedante e più pertinente, in Germania c'è lo stesso meccanismo di cui si parla qui, studenti universitari che a un certo punto del percorso sono mandati in classe per un certo tempo (ma parlo di settimane, mesi, non tre giorni) e in quel periodo sono insegnanti a tutti gli effetti, tranne che per il contratto...


----------



## MR1492

panzona said:


> Comunque, per fare un esempio meno pedante e più pertinente, in Germania c'è lo stesso meccanismo di cui si parla qui, studenti universitari che a un certo punto del percorso sono mandati in classe per un certo tempo (ma parlo di settimane, mesi, non tre giorni) e in quel periodo sono insegnanti a tutti gli effetti, tranne che per il contratto...



Yes, the American system is very similar to the German.  <Note:  My daughter is a teacher in America and went through this educational process here.>  The American system is for the university students studying to become elementary or secondary (scuola superiore) school teachers must do a semester (which lasts about 6 weeks) of student teaching in order to graduate.  They do their teaching at a real school under the guidance of an experienced teacher.  The experienced teacher's evaluation of the student is part of their grade.  

So, during that time, the students "work" as a teacher but are not paid as teachers. (In fact, the students are paying for the privilege of working!).  Rather, the work is part of their classwork.

Phil


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Panz. 

Naturalmente so bene che molti insegnano anche senza avere ottenuto l'abilitazione, soprattutto quando da anni e anni non sono stati banditi concorsi abilitanti.
Chi insegna passa spesso da una situazione precaria alla successiva in una catena di frustrazioni e danni per gli studenti.
Una volta si sosteneva l'esame di abilitazione (tre giorni di prove scritte e, dopo mesi d'attesa, se eri stato ammessi a sostenerlo, l'orale) e, solo una volta ottenùtala, si concorreva per un posto di ruolo — la cattedra —  sperando che i Presidi non tenessero nascoste al ministero le cattedre che erano rimaste vacanti, per fare i loro "pocci". Dunque, altri tre giorni di prove scritte e altri mesi ad aspettare di sapere se eri stato ammesso a sostenere l'orale. 
Credo di essere abbastanza ferrato in materia e ti dirò in confidenza che sono impelagato, non come commissario, nei famigerati TFA. 

Un caro saluto 
GS


----------



## panzona

iHihihihi Giorgio, lo so, cioè, non sapevo del tuo lavoro, ma sapevo bene quello che volevi dire nel post, era solo per fare un po' la noiosa !
Allora, da TFA, tirocinio va bene anche a te!!


----------



## london calling

In the UK we also have a similar mechanism. We put our student teachers through sheer hell* when I was a kid at school...I often wonder how many of them really ended up as teachers!

Anyway, scusate se insisto, ma qui stiamo parlando di tirocinio.

* I remember one in particular, a German girl who was training to be an English Lit. teacher: she had a habit of saying "you know". During one lesson we started counting how many times she actually said it (out loud). Can you imagine 30 13-year olds chanting "1..2...3...etc." for an hour? Especially as she said it over 80 times!


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi miei,

magari prendo una cantonata (eric cantona-ta) ma  a me è venuto subito in mente: "*affiancamento*" ovvero mentre si sta facendo la tesi si inizia l'insegnamento affiancati da un prof di ruolo che fa da tutore....che ne pensate?


----------



## curiosone

Ciao a tutti 
Pur d'accordo (in linea di massima) col posto originale di LC, vorrei tornare sull'idea (di Bice) di "assistente" (almeno a livello universitario). Non mi pronuncio sul percorso da fare per ottenere l'abilitazione ad insegnare (in generale), ma posso portare la mia esperienza di laureanda in lingua italiana (come lingua straniera) presso le strutture universitarie USA.  Verso la fine dell'ultimo anno (da "undergraduate) mi è stato proposto (dal cattedra dell'Italian Department), che ormai conoscevo bene) di fare lo "student teacher" da "graduate student" (cioè iscritta al corso post-laurea per il Master).  Solo che non avevo alcun interesse a fare un Master (almeno non in italiano), né ad insegnare la lingua italiana da non-madrelingua.  Comunque il ruolo dello "student teacher" nella facoltà di lingue era di tenere i corsi di primo anno, per gli "undergraduates."  Penso si trattasse di una specie di lavoro-studio, o di una specie di tirocinio che permetteva ai "graduate students" di campare mentre lavoravano per il Master.


----------



## london calling

Ta  Curio.

But in the long run you still agree it's "tirocinio", right?


----------



## curiosone

Non è il ruolo di "tirocinio" (senza pagamento) di cui si parlava prima, e certamente non si paga per farlo, perché non fa parte di un corso presso la facoltà di "education."  Nel caso specifico di cui parlavo, preferisco il termine "assistente", in quanto trattasi di "graduate student teacher." E' più una specie di collaborazione:  mentre si fa il "post-graduate work", si collabora nell'insegnamento dei primi livelli di "under-graduate studies."


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm trying my best to understand the Italian system and to follow this discussion.  Just wanted to add that MR's post #13 is the one that explains the context of the OP - student teacher: an undergraduate who is majoring in education and assigned for one semester to teach in an elementary/middle/high school in order to complete requirements for the teaching certificate. 
At the university level, the term "student teacher" is not used.  It's "TA - teaching assistant,"  or more explicitly, "graduate teaching assistant"  for  students enrolled in graduate programs who are teaching undergraduate courses.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> I'm trying my best to understand the Italian system and to follow this discussion. Just wanted to add that MR's post #13 is the one that explains the context of the OP - student teacher: an undergraduate who is majoring in education and assigned for one semester to teach in an elementary/middle/high school in order to complete requirements for the teaching certificate.



Which is what I've been saying all along. It would apear to be like this just about everywhere except in Italy, where a teacher gets his/her teaching  qualifications without ever being anywhere even near a classroom!  

However, I still think I'd say _tirocinio, _even if in Italy there is no such thing_._


----------



## ohbice

london, non è che il tirocinio non esista qui da noi, in Italia. Solo dura poco, molto meno rispetto ad altre nazioni. In compenso però esiste tanta di quella precarietà per cui uno la gavetta la fa, e come se la fa :-(


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> london, non è che il tirocinio non esista qui da noi, in Italia. Solo dura poco, molto meno rispetto ad altre nazioni. In compenso però esiste tanta di quella precarietà per cui uno la gavetta la fa, e come se la fa :-(


Parlavo unicamente degli insegnanti. Non mi risulta che prima di laurearsi debbano andare ad insegnare in una scuola per prendersi l'abilitazione (e neanche dopo la laurea, se è per questo). La figlia della mia vicina di casa si è laureata quest'anno (laurea abilitante di 4 anni) ed è partita per insegnare a Firenze senza avere fatto alcun tipo di esperienza in aula. Negli altri paesi non è permesso una cosa del genere: o fai il tuo bravo "tirocinio" (e con _tirocinio_ intendo un periodo passato in una scuola a fare attività didattica in aula) o l'abilitazione non te la danno. Tutto qui.

Parlo da ex-insegnante.


----------



## ohbice

Mia sorella ha studiato alle scuole magistrali (scuole secondarie superiori) e ha fatto alcune settimane di tirocinio in aule di scuole elementari, affiancata dai normali insegnanti. Tutto qui.


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> Mia sorella ha studiato alle scuole magistrali (scuole secondarie superiori) e ha fatto alcune settimane di tirocinio in aule di scuole elementari, affiancata dai normali insegnanti. Tutto qui.


Ottimo, è così che dovrebbe essere, ma non mi sembra la norma e non mi risulta obbligatorio (negli altri paesi invece sì). Ma adesso non si insegna più con il solo diploma magistrale, no? La ragazza di cui ti parlavo nel post precedente è andata ad insegnare proprio in una scuola elementare.

Comunque vedo che anche tu concordi che si dice  tirocinio...vuol dire che sono riuscita a spiegarmi!


----------



## ohbice

london calling said:


> Comunque vedo che anche tu concordi che si dice tirocinio...vuol dire che sono riuscita a spiegarmi!



Per quello mi ero rilassato da tempo, concordando con tutti coloro i quali hanno parlato di _assistente _valido limitatamente a un contesto universitario.


----------



## Mary49

@london Io mi sono laureata nel '73 e nel '75 ho seguito un corso per ottenere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento. Era obbligatorio un periodo di tirocinio da svolgere affiancando un insegnante di ruolo della stessa materia.


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> @london Io mi sono laureata nel '73 e nel '75 ho seguito un corso per ottenere l'abilitazione all'insegnamento. Era obbligatorio un periodo di tirocinio da svolgere affiancando un insegnante di ruolo della stessa materia.


Ah ok. Sono arrivata qui solo nel '79: i miei amici (e futuro marito), non hanno dovuto fare il tirocinio.

Ringrazio te e OB per i dovuti chiarimenti.


----------



## curiosone

Thank you, Joanvillafane, for finding the words I was looking for, to explain the difference between an undergraduate degree in "education" (where a "tirocinio" is involved), and a "graduate teaching assistant" at post-graduate level.  If those teaching assistants wish to teach in elementary school or high school (we're both talking about the U.S. school system),  they must then get a teacher's certificate (which involves "tirocinio"/classroom training).  However if they get a postgraduate degree in their field of study, no certificate is required for teaching at university level (but, as stated, part of the graduate program includes teaching undergraduate courses).

At this point I suppose we must figure out what was originally meant by "student teacher" (whether an undergraduate majoring in education, or a graduate teaching assistent), in order to translate.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi, Curiosone - I think Danalto's OP made it clear she was talking about a student in high school.  So the boyfriend was assigned as a student teacher (not a graduate teaching assistant).


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> Hi, Curiosone - I think Danalto's OP made it clear she was talking about a student in high school. So the boyfriend was assigned as a student teacher (not a graduate teaching assistant).


That was obvious right from the start to me as well.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Mary.

Rispondo a te perché il sottoscritto, proprio nell'anno 75-76 venne invitato a tenere, insieme a un altro collega della stessa disciplina e a uno di Scienza dell'Educazione, il famoso "primo corso abilitante" dopo anni di fragoroso silenzio ministeriale. Ci trovammo tutti i sabati e le domeniche in una scuola elementare. Fu un'esperienza bellissima, anche per i corsisti, che non mancarono di manifestare la propria soddisfazione.
Devo dirti però che non mi pare proprio che i nostri "allievi" abbiano fatto alcun tirocinio in classi "vere" durante quel periodo.

Saluti cari 

GS


----------



## Mary49

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Mary.Rispondo a te perché il sottoscritto, proprio nell'anno 75-76 venne invitato a tenere, insieme a un altro collega della stessa disciplina e a uno di Scienza dell'Educazione, il famoso "primo corso abilitante" dopo anni di fragoroso silenzio ministeriale. Ci trovammo tutti i sabati e le domeniche in una scuola elementare. Fu un'esperienza bellissima, anche per i corsisti, che non mancarono di manifestare la propria soddisfazione.
> Devo dirti però che non mi pare proprio che i nostri "allievi" abbiano fatto alcun tirocinio in classi "vere" durante quel periodo. Saluti cari GS


Mah, non so cosa dirti. In quel periodo almeno per quanto riguarda il corso abilitante che seguivo io era tassativo un periodo di tirocinio; mi ricordo che dovevo prendere appunti sulle lezioni cui assistevo in una scuola media e che in sede d'esame finale mi venne chiesto resoconto di questo "affiancamento". Se era obbligatorio per noi avrebbe dovuto esserlo in tutta Italia, no? Ricambio i saluti


----------



## london calling

Mary49 said:


> Mah, non so cosa dirti. In quel periodo almeno per quanto riguarda il corso abilitante che seguivo io era tassativo un periodo di tirocinio; mi ricordo che dovevo prendere appunti sulle lezioni cui assistevo in una scuola media e che in sede d'esame finale mi venne chiesto resoconto di questo "affiancamento". Se era obbligatorio per noi avrebbe dovuto esserlo in tutta Italia, no? Ricambio i saluti


Domanda quindi: hai solo assistito alle lezioni, non hai tenuto una lezione, se ho capito bene (?). Uno _student teacher_ invece deve tenere lezioni vere e proprie, e non sempre alla presenza di un docente abilitato (anche se ammetto che questa vale per la Gran Bretagna, non so come funziona negli USA): ricordo che quando ci faceva lezioni uno/a _student teacher_ i nostri insegnanti presidiavano (se così si può dire sì e no una volta a settimana.

Questo perlomeno nel contesto delle scuole statali: quando invece mi sono presa l'abilitazione per l'insegnamento dell'inglese come lingua straniera (corso a pagamento fatto presso l'International House di Londra), i docenti erano molto più presenti quando eravamo in aula con gli studenti.

La mia abilitazione non valeva però per l'insegnamento nelle scuole statali (forse è ancora così, non saprei), per quello ci voleva o la laurea abilitante oppure dovevi conseguire un PGCE (Post Graduate Certificate of Education): il corso durava un anno e, a naso, direi che si passava perlomeno il 70% in aula in una scuola vera con alunni veri* (mentre mi laureavo il mio ragazzo dell'epoca era iscritta alla mia stessa università e stava facendo appunto il suo bravo PGCE; irinia della sorte, è poi passato ad insegnare l'inglese come lingua straniera qualche anno dopo).

Edit.

* Ho appena fatto una piccola ricerca. PGCE. I quote:

The PGCE is a professional qualification normally taught at a university or other higher education institution, *with much of the course time spent on placements in local schools*.

Comunque, ribadisco che per me uno/a _student/trainee teacher _è un tirocinante (ma non lo dico più, vi giuro, non vi voglio stancare!).


----------



## Mary49

> hai solo assistito alle lezioni, non hai tenuto una lezione, se ho capito bene


Giusto, assistevo solamente, imparavo ad insegnare, non mi era permesso intervenire se non per chiedere chiarimenti all'insegnante che affiancavo.


----------



## joanvillafane

I'm sure university programs vary, but here it's pretty much standard procedure for juniors (3rd year students in a 4-year program) to have an assignment like the one Mary described, involving only observations. Usually once a week for a semester (15 weeks) or something like that.  Then in the senior year (last year before graduating) they are assigned as student teachers.  The best programs involve a gradual progression of increasing teaching duties for the student as the "cooperating teacher" gradually relinquishes responsibility.


----------



## london calling

joanvillafane said:


> I'm sure university programs vary, but here it's pretty much standard procedure for juniors (3rd year students in a 4-year program) to have an assignment like the one Mary described, involving only observations. Usually once a week for a semester (15 weeks) or something like that. Then in the senior year (last year before graduating) they are assigned as student teachers. The best programs involve a gradual progression of increasing teaching duties for the student as the "cooperating teacher" gradually relinquishes responsibility.


It's the same in the UK, more or less, if you do a 4-year teaching degree as opposed to a degree followed by a PGCE.


----------

